# marble crayfish tankmates



## wacky (Oct 18, 2013)

I recently got a bunch of marble crayfish and I am wondering what can live in the same tank with them. I found out a planted tank was a bad choice as they destroyed most of the plants within a couple of days and ate some of the lyretail swordtails that were in there as well. any sugestions?


----------



## TigerOscar (Sep 10, 2012)

No bottom feeders for sure. Maybe some hatchet fish? I have Endlers in mine but keep in mind, if the crayfish can catch the odd fish here and there, be prepared to lose one or two.


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

Something speedy! Crays will eat anything they can catch, so the best option is usually to set them up on their own in a tank with a cool rock/woodscape where they can climb and hide. They don't play very well with fish.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

U can put fish bigger then the crays, works better. They will still try to catch the fish but the fish will learn to stay away from the crays. Dont use real plants just fake ones, u can add real ones to feed to them tho, crays like their veggies


----------

